# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  National Construction Code

## Armers

Not sure if many people are across this, but the 2015 National Construction Code are now available (after you've registered for free). Now it says its only a preview of requirements that will be adopted by the States and Territories on 1 May  2015.   National Construction Code - Publications 
Cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

Thanks for the heads up Armers.

----------


## Random Username

I'd forgotten about that!  Downloaded.

----------

